# Surf Rod Blanks????



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I am new to rod building and still am trying to locate good places to purchase supplies locally. I have ordered a few things off Mudhole but I haven't found decent surf blannks that are reasonable. What is the best deal on the net or locally for a 11' or 12' two peice blank. Like I said I am new to this so input on price v/s performance etc.... would be appreiciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i would try the rod room in orange beach


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Ron at the Rod-n-Reel Depot also has most of the things you need. He is on Lillian Hwy, phone 458-0428. Give him a call and see if he has what you are looking for.

Charles

Pensacola


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I want to build my own surf rod aswell. The way I'm going to do it is buy the American Tackle ATX Surf Rod Building Kit for the 11ft 2piece. It is acttually cheaper to buy the kit than the blank by itself. Yes it is the same type of blank. The American Tackle ATX Rod Blank is AXSU110H-2 11ft 2pc at $119.58. The ATX Surf Rod Building Kit comes with ATX blank AXSU110H-2 the same blank but the kit is only $93.34 and comes with CorCork tape handle, EVA end grips, Halide guides & tip and genuine Fuji graphite spinning reel seats with silver hoods.

I dont understand whey the kit is cheaper with the same rod blank but it is. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

I second Ron at Rod & Reel Depot. He'll have all the parts you need and he has a wealth of rod building knowledge.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Ill have to swing by and check him out.


----------

